# kenyii Cichlid



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Found an extra little fish in my purchase last week. It turns out to be a kenyii. HAs a big appetite and is about an inch long. I am sure it has doubled in size in the last week. I was reading they eat algae tabs? Is this true. Article also said they like protein types of food but that will kill them. What about plain old fish food? i have lots of that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Got lots of these. In the wild they graze algae off rocks, so algae tablets are good if he can chew it. Most flake foods are fine, but bloodworms are a no-no. They should have vegies in their diet. OSI spirula is great. Males turn bright yellow, females look just like your baby. You really need a 4ft tank when they get up over 4". They might breed at just over 3" (as soon as they boys turn yellow), but they keep growing and getting meaner. This is in the constant chasing kind of meanness, rather than the kill everything (aka flowerhorn) school. With lots of rocks, they leave the fry alone. If you put 3 in a 55 and turn your back, you will have 53 next time you look.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm, I think I will return it to the store in a couple of weeks. it is very cute but seems always to be on the prowl for something.
I wonder if it harassed my hf loach and made it jump out of the tank??


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't put it passed him/her.  Kenyi are a mean Mbuna.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be the kenyii wanted his hidey-hole for himself and chased him out.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

cool  what does it looks like? can you post the pic? ^^


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Females are blue with verticle black bars on their backs and sides, males are yellowish in color.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798

I think that max 6" is too small even if they aren't including the tail. In aquariums with a higher protein diet than they have in the wild, they get bigger.


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

Cooooll... you have one nice fish there.. but he doesnt have any companions  any ways have fun with your kenyii Cichlid ^^


----------



## Cichlidsinoh (Jul 29, 2006)

If you are not experienced with meaner Mbuna I would return him or her. They can be highly aggressive, especially without any other Ken. in the tank. If you were to throw 5 more in there you would be ok. They would chase each other. I started breeding them when I first got into africans over 10 years ago. I quickly learned how mean they are. Currently the only true mean Mbuna I breed is a wild group of Pseu. Demasoni. Hope this helps.

nick 
www.cichlidsinoh.com


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Kenyi are the spawn of satan. Return him before he brings plagues on your tanks


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

are you sure its spawn form satan? wat the heck... haha


----------

